# Road Kill?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok not being able to really hunt this year we got on the list for fresh Road Kill Deer. the Agent brought us a Button Buck and 8 Point Buck and we're expecting couple more matter fact he called on Thanksgiving day with couple more but couldn't get hold of us. I told him cold as it was we're not gone long next time just put them by our Garage. He said he could do this.

The two he brought we lost Ribs on one side and one Small Tender Loin. So actually was lost less than if we had shot them.

Just wondering how many others have this program in their state?

big rockpile


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am in the same state as you BRP, so I do know how cool this program is.
In my neighborhood they take them all (the fresh ones) to a processor who is local.
He donates a lot of his time for the Share the Harvest program.
This fall I ran the grinder for him for a few days. 
It all went into 1 pound chubs for the local food banks.

The deer here in MO feed so many people!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Rock, you're alive! I'm going on a binge. I'm not sure if MN does. They do for deer, hunters have taken.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

glad to hear something from you BRP!!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think here in MN you have to pick the deer up yourself. A dog sledder I know picks them up and I told them of about 30 deer one year. That winter they fed 57 deer to their dogs.

I've noticed lately that deer don't last long in the ditch. I think it has to do with our local economy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here it is county by county each having their own plan or no plan
and I haven't heard of one that delivered
the only counties I you get a call and you have about 30 minutes to get there 

I picked one up 2 weeks before thanks giving , I was out didn't see it on the way out an hour later i cam back and it was there , melted into the snow , called it in waited 1/2 hour for the sheriff to get there and tag it , hauled it home and gutted it temp 18* outside , sill 80+ inside 

here unless you have a valid tag for it and it is in season you have to call the sheriff to tag it.

lost a few ribs up front , I think it died of a broken neck no bruising any where i could find on the body less damage than if I had shot it


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Good to see you posting again. Wondered if you might be locked up.

The road kill program in my area is like Wis. so I get one that way every so often.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

edcopp said:


> Good to see you posting again. Wondered if you might be locked up.
> 
> The road kill program in my area is like Wis. so I get one that way every so often.


Locked Up too old for that but I did have someone locked up just over a month ago. Hated doing it but I did.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Big Rock! I....I.....I.....missed you!!!!!

Welcome back Bro!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

We can pick up road kill deer but we must call and get a number form the game commission within 24 hours, once cold weather comes deer do not last very long on the road. If a deer is still alive from being hit we are not allowed to finish it off


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bassmaster17327 said:


> We can pick up road kill deer but we must call and get a number form the game commission within 24 hours, once cold weather comes deer do not last very long on the road. If a deer is still alive from being hit we are not allowed to finish it off


 That's one thing they asked if we had a way of putting one down if needed?

big rockpile


----------

